# Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium (mini-TSAR???)



## spydie fanatic

Looks like a new smaller version of the TSAR is out. I emailed wilsonwatchworks (an authorized Marathon dealer) and he said they would be arriving in stock next week...perfect for those who have smaller wrists or think the TSAR is too manly b-)

Marathon doesn't have these listed on their site yet o| Figured I'd mention it to everyone out there. Also, there was a limited edition vintage handwind benrus movement in a SS case ie *39mm Mechanical* WW194003SS-BEN- General purpose steel, Vintage ETA Benrus Movement-Limited Edition on www.

Marathon mentioned awhile back they were coming out with new watches...looks like they kept their promise with these and the limited # of sage green gp/nav.


----------



## Volaine

A smaller version of a TSAR? Now there is no excuse for not buying one for your kids. 

...or very small best friends.


----------



## GatorJ

Volaine said:


> A smaller version of a TSAR? Now there is no excuse for not buying one for your kids.
> 
> ...or very small best friends.


Or people with a refined sense of style and proportion.


----------



## MusicPDX

As a wrist-challenged individual, I'm excited to see what this looks like!


----------



## charger02

I am curious as well.


----------



## Plissken

spydie fanatic said:


> I had specifically emailed www and asked if it possible to get a size comparison photo, but they weren't in yet...he said they would be in the following week.
> 
> It would be nice if all marathon watches upgraded to tritium tubes on the second hand; the newest GSAR and jumbo diver auto have them and thats a start!


You would have thought Marathon would have pics on their site available before an official distributor had photographs of the actual watches from stock. Strange. Also, I am a little sceptical about the size of this new watch if it is true. The 38mm diameter would suggest that as the bezel has 'chunky grips', the effective diameter of the watch minus the grips would make the watch a 36.5mm diameter watch which would be too small for a diver bezel watch. I'd like to see something 90s Submariner sized and significantly thinner than the current TSAR personally.

Also, I must admit that I only really like the 'Sterile' dials (semi-sterile , and the new GSARs with the tritium vial second hand don't have a sterile dial. In fact, I only really like the Sterile TSAR dial because it dispenses with the 'Automatic' writing which is an extra line of text that disrupts the balance of the dial IMO. I don't know if you could get a Sterile TSAR dial for a GSAR as a mod but it would be an improvement IMO.


----------



## JohnM

Smaller is better. Love the Marathons, especially the Day-Dates, but way too big!

John


----------



## picklepossy

Here you go: 2801 Benrus. Serial numbered and certificate. Helps to know the owner. Always get the perks.

This is for my son:


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## spydie fanatic

Plissken said:


> You would have thought Marathon would have pics on their site available before an official distributor had photographs of the actual watches from stock. Strange. Also, I am a little sceptical about the size of this new watch if it is true. The 38mm diameter would suggest that as the bezel has 'chunky grips', the effective diameter of the watch minus the grips would make the watch a 36.5mm diameter watch which would be too small for a diver bezel watch. I'd like to see something 90s Submariner sized and significantly thinner than the current TSAR personally.
> 
> Also, I must admit that I only really like the 'Sterile' dials (semi-sterile , and the new GSARs with the tritium vial second hand don't have a sterile dial. In fact, I only really like the Sterile TSAR dial because it dispenses with the 'Automatic' writing which is an extra line of text that disrupts the balance of the dial IMO. I don't know if you could get a Sterile TSAR dial for a GSAR as a mod but it would be an improvement IMO.


Its listed now at www as 36mm in size. I swear it was at 38mm when I looked...perhaps an adjustment on the specs or a typo on the site? I literally copy and pasted that whole line lol. The price was originally set at the same as a TSAR, but dropped down to 499 after they were in stock.


----------



## spydie fanatic

picklepossy said:


> Here you go: 2801 Benrus. Serial numbered and certificate. Helps to know the owner. Always get the perks.
> 
> This is for my son:


Probably serial #1?

Its too bad I had $1600 dental bill recently...I'd be all over these...


----------



## charger02

spydie fanatic said:


> Its listed now at www as 36mm in size. I swear it was at 38mm when I looked...perhaps an adjustment on the specs or a typo on the site? I literally copy and pasted that whole line lol. The price was originally set at the same as a TSAR, but dropped down to 499 after they were in stock.


36mm is too small! I am no fan of the gargantuan watch but the codgers relieving the glory days of small watches and no internet have got to give it up! Oh well. Maybe they will sell like hot cakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moffett

picklepossy said:


> Here you go: 2801 Benrus. Serial numbered and certificate. Helps to know the owner. Always get the perks.
> 
> This is for my son:


What is the name of this? I was looking to buy the general purpose watch but I'm turned off by the plastic. Where will it be listed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spydie fanatic

WW194003SS-BEN- General purpose steel, Vintage ETA Benrus Movement-Limited Edition

Its up to the specific Marathon dealer if they stock this model, there are many dealers now to choose from since the days of cc.

I believe there were 600 made and they have a vintage benrus signed 2801 for the movement.

Costs about $595 USD compared to the $184 for the plastic model.


----------



## Plissken

spydie fanatic said:


> Looks like a new smaller version of the TSAR is out. I emailed wilsonwatchworks (an authorized Marathon dealer) and he said they would be arriving in stock next week...perfect for those who have smaller wrists or think the TSAR is too manly b-)
> 
> Marathon doesn't have these listed on their site yet o| Figured I'd mention it to everyone out there. Also, there was a limited edition vintage handwind benrus movement in a SS case ie *39mm Mechanical* WW194003SS-BEN- General purpose steel, Vintage ETA Benrus Movement-Limited Edition on www.
> 
> Marathon mentioned awhile back they were coming out with new watches...looks like they kept their promise with these and the limited # of sage green gp/nav.


Are you sure you heard it right? You aren't muddling it up with a Maratac watch? There's still nothing on the Marathon web site and I'm becoming increasing skeptical. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Dennis Smith

You can see it listed here...(no photo yet)
Marathon Watch

With this part number :
*36mm Divers Quartz*
WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium

and if you go to Marathon's website HERE:
http://www.marathonwatch.com/product/spring-bars-18mm
They list 18mm spring bars for that specific watch!


----------



## Drop of a Hat

I have and love a TSAR. Had it for years. But for the days when something smaller is required, I have this old Stocker & Yale.









Sub $100 these days.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Plissken

Dennis Smith said:


> You can see it listed here...(no photo yet)
> Marathon Watch
> 
> With this part number :
> *36mm Divers Quartz*
> WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium
> 
> and if you go to Marathon's website HERE:
> Stainless Steel Spring Bars 18mm - Marathon Watch
> They list 18mm spring bars for that specific watch!


Ah ok thanks! Yeah I hope that's a typo about the 36mm. 18mm lug width (assuming it has 38mm bezel) would make it like the old Breitling Colt Quartz which IMO could have used slightly wider. 36mm & 18mm is more harmonious but too small.


----------



## withthesword

i love marathon to death but i'm not sure how they can call it a diver's watch.
to me, it would fit more if they called it a tritium illuminated, stainless steel, field watch.


----------



## Dennis Smith

No comprendo. "Dive watch" is a description of its design purpose and capabilities. Are you saying it shouldn't be a dive watch because, by today's "clock on a wrist" fashion standards, it's small?


----------



## MusicPDX

withthesword said:


> i love marathon to death but i'm not sure how they can call it a diver's watch.
> to me, it would fit more if they called it a tritium illuminated, stainless steel, field watch.


If I found the same one described above/below, it's a field watch with only 3ATM... barely enough for a shower!
WatchMann.com Military Watches and Pilot Watches: Marathon General Purpose Mechanical Limited Edition Tritium Watch


----------



## Dennis Smith

OK...I think I see the problem here. You guys are confusing two different watches. The field watch pictured in this thread is a limited release, steel cased field watch with vintage manual movement. 

The WW194027 is a totally different watch, a diver's watch that would be like a mini TSAR. I don't believe anyone has seen pics of it yet. I would only guess that it would be rated at least as deep as the SAR line of watches, and that it would have a diver's bezel.


----------



## charger02

Dennis Smith said:


> OK...I think I see the problem here. You guys are confusing two different watches. The field watch pictured in this thread is a limited release, steel cased field watch with vintage manual movement.
> 
> The WW194027 is a totally different watch, a diver's watch that would be like a mini TSAR. I don't believe anyone has seen pics of it yet. I would only guess that it would be rated at least as deep as the SAR line of watches, and that it would have a diver's bezel.


A small TSAR is not ideal unless there has been a redesign of the watch. The current GSAR/TSAR face is already pretty small with a lot packed onto the surface. Now Marathon is going smaller? I am curious but not hopeful about its aesthetics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spydie fanatic

Dennis Smith said:


> OK...I think I see the problem here. You guys are confusing two different watches. The field watch pictured in this thread is a limited release, steel cased field watch with vintage manual movement.
> 
> The WW194027 is a totally different watch, a diver's watch that would be like a mini TSAR. I don't believe anyone has seen pics of it yet. I would only guess that it would be rated at least as deep as the SAR line of watches, and that it would have a diver's bezel.


Yea, they got confused :-s

I originally mentioned both watches in my first post i.e. mini TSAR and the limited # of 600 steel case field watch, both of which I did not have a picture. Another member posted a picture of just the steel case field watch, of which someone thought was the mini-TSAR dive watch.

No pics are out yet on the mini-TSAR.

Waiting...waiting... (for pics)


----------



## Plissken

I asked Marathon Watch about it and they told me to watch their facebook page for new product releases. heh


----------



## Plissken

I think this Benrus Vintage LE Marathon watch is pretty cool (I know it's not the same as the 'new' mini-TSAR). One thing though, is it really a full 39mm wide? It would seem that a 16mm lug width would be a bit too little for the watch, 18mm would presumably have been perfect?



picklepossy said:


> Here you go: 2801 Benrus. Serial numbered and certificate. Helps to know the owner. Always get the perks.
> 
> This is for my son:


----------



## Dennis Smith

Yeah, maybe. The case is so much wider than the dial, I suppose it could be 39. The lugs are really thick too, leaving a narrow gap for the strap. It's a different sort of case, that's for sure.


----------



## charger02

Wilson watch works has pics if you are interested. Doesn't look too bad but I am still not sold on the size.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Can't find the pics. You have link?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## charger02

I am on my phone but if you go to the "our line" link on the left side of their homepage and scroll down to marathon it will take you to the photo site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drop of a Hat

charger02 said:


> I am on my phone but if you go to the "our line" link on the left side of their homepage and scroll down to marathon it will take you to the photo site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TSAR medium?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Drop of a Hat

charger02 said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## charger02

Yep.....well that is my guess as to a 36mm TSAR. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Smith

It's a Photobucket link for those of you also searching...here ya go...

Looks nice!

TSAR Medium Photos by wilsonwatchworks | Photobucket


----------



## Plissken

Thanks for the link Dennis. Looks really good. It will just be hard to imagine it as 36mm. The WWW web site now lists it as 36mm so I guess that's how big it is. I think for most people around here who thought the TSAR was a fraction too large will find this too small, so I guess it's really marketed at those with literally small wrists or who prefer the 50s and 60s Compressor sized dive watch size.


----------



## Plissken

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

Whilst it is much narrower than the TSAR, it still looks quite thick from the photographs, so could such a slab sided watch really fit under a shirt sleeve? One could also argue that a military look dive watch, regardless of how wide it was, could never really 'dress up' in the truest sense (or even at all). Not even a Rolex submariner can really do that. Sure, you can wear a Marathon to a business meeting, but it might not 'gel' with the rest of one's clothes - and you may not care!

Still not sure about the diameter, but as the bezel is narrower than on the TSAR, it might just get away with it's width. I like the clutter free dial though, would be nice to see that on the TSAR/GSAR watches.

I'd like to see some comparison shots of the watch with similarly sized watches. I guess we will when someone pulls the trigger on one.


----------



## charger02

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

I am curious if this, along with several other prominent brands, is where the market is headed concerning watch size. I tried the large watch theme but it just didn't take to my small wrist. Had to go back to back to a more traditional size and haven't regretted it for a second.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



charger02 said:


> I am curious if this, along with several other prominent brands, is where the market is headed concerning watch size. I tried the large watch theme but it just didn't take to my small wrist. Had to go back to back to a more traditional size and haven't regretted it for a second.


There have been discussions among the ADs for certain Swiss brands on where the sizes are going. The consensus is that the fad is coming to an end and with the exception of a few stubborn makers (who they are doesn't matter), everyone is starting to scale back and concentrate on more conservative sizes.

Source: I was a party at such a discussion twice. Once at a lower level (just some AD owners having a chat) and once at a higher level (marketing meeting at a Swatch Group HQ).

"He's just a witness"


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

From the photos, this is a nice looking watch. 36 mm, while I believe a "traditional" size for military/field watches, is by today's standards, very small for a dedicated diver. Odd that Marathon did not go with 38mm. That said, I've got a 7.5" wrist and prefer 38-40mm watches, and wear an SKX013, rather than the larger -007.

At 36 mm though, I think a lot of women (and teenage guys) could comfortably wear this as a diver. There are a lot more women in the military and law enforcement these days, and Marathon has perhaps seen a market niche that needed filling. Provided the smaller dial doesn't reduce the legibility, I think this might be a good choice for those, male or female, who think the TSAR s too large.

Since I still wear my 1998 vintage Tag 1500 mid-size diver (which I think is 36mm, and very thin) I think I'd be OK with this mid-size Marathon, as I'm in the "TSAR is too large" camp but If it had been 38 or 39mm, it would be a no brainer.


----------



## Plissken

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

Chris, are you going to put photos of this watch on your web site?


----------



## charger02

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



chronometers said:


> The watch features a new crown/tube assembly that is very robust.


Interesting given the the comments about previous models and crowns being stripped.


----------



## mebiuspower

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

Marathon GPM (General Purpose Mechanical) Stainless Steel Case Benrus Field Watch WW194003SS-BEN | TopSpecUS.com


----------



## chronometers

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



Plissken said:


> Chris, are you going to put photos of this watch on your web site?


Hi -- I hope to have my site updated shortly. In the mean time, I can email images to anyone interested. I have a few 2 digit serial numbers left.

Regards -- Chris
chronometer.net


----------



## chronometers

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered...dimensions*

Nice proportions.....This is 38mm in diameter (no incl. crown), 13mm high and 48mm lug to lug.

Regards -- Chris


----------



## Plissken

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered...dimensions*



chronometers said:


> Nice proportions.....This is 38mm in diameter (no incl. crown), 13mm high and 48mm lug to lug.
> 
> Regards -- Chris


So is this watch 38mm across the bezel? Or 36mm? I notice from the WWW photos that the crown isn't quite flush with the side of the bezel like it is on the TSAR and GSAR but there seems to be some metal sticking out on the side of the case pushing the crown out further. Are you including this in the total diameter measurement? The reason I ask is that it doesn't really 'add' to the feel of width of the watch, whereas bezel diameter is really the one that counts - if a watch has a defined circular or rotating bezel. I had a Rolex Explorer II homage watch that had it's crown really stick out (actually more than the Marathon) and it was quoted as 39mm whereas in reality the watch felt much smaller, 37mm across the bezel. Cheers.


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered...dimensions*

Chris Hooper lists it for sale and describes it as 38mm X 13mm X 48mm with an 18mm strap (steel bracelet coming shortly). Sounds like a nice size.


----------



## Quartersawn

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



mebiuspower said:


> Marathon GPM (General Purpose Mechanical) Stainless Steel Case Benrus Field Watch WW194003SS-BEN | TopSpecUS.com


Not the same watch.


----------



## GlennO

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered...dimensions*



Dennis Smith said:


> Chris Hooper lists it for sale and describes it as 38mm X 13mm X 48mm with an 18mm strap (steel bracelet coming shortly). Sounds like a nice size.


Is it 38mm across the bezel? The current TSAR is listed as having the following specs:

_WW194007- Diver,s Watch Quartz TSAR
Case diameter 39mm
Bezel diameter 42mm
Lug to Lug 48mm
Height 14mm
_
So the new one is 4mm smaller and 1mm thinner but has the same lug to lug length? Seems strange to me.


----------



## Plissken

picklepossy said:


> Here you go: 2801 Benrus. Serial numbered and certificate. Helps to know the owner. Always get the perks.
> 
> This is for my son:


Looking at the Marathon web site, they have the watch up now, and it seems to be the same size as the 1980s Marathon GG-W-113. Makes sense to me now. Pretty cool watch although if I was in the market for one, I'd strongly consider an 80s watch which is also a contender.

General Purpose Mechanical in Stainless Steel - Marathon Watch

SCUBAWATCH.ORG MARATHON GG-W-113 US ISSUE


----------



## sub40

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

As an SKX013 owner a small TSAR is pretty exciting to me. I'd love to see pictures of this next to other "benchmark" watches like an SKX007 so we can what the relative sizes are.

How's Marathon quality these days? I was poking around for a mid-size dive watch with a more quality build than the SKX.

The SKX is a great watch for the money but it's still a <$200 watch, and the crown / stem never inspired a lot of confidence. (Mine stripped actually)


----------



## thisisallen

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

in this thread there is a happy owner's wrist shot and a comparison pic to Explorer II
Got the new midsize marathon today


----------



## Plissken

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



thisisallen said:


> in this thread there is a happy owner's wrist shot and a comparison pic to Explorer II
> Got the new midsize marathon today


Gr8 thanks!


----------



## spydie fanatic

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



sub40 said:


> How's Marathon quality these days? I was poking around for a mid-size dive watch with a more quality build than the SKX.


Marathon watches are quite excellent, especially the dive watches these days. I had bad luck circa 2008-9ish where 5 of 7 watches I had bought from countycomm (x3 TSAR, x2 navigator, x2 general purpose) had issues. The ETA F06.111 in the TSARs and general purposes were each missing the 3-pronged battery retainment piece which keeps the battery in place; without it the battery kept coming loose and the watch stopping randomly and I would have to reset the battery. The navigators happened to have the older ISA 1198 which was phased out around late 2008, so they weren't an issue. The last two marathons I bought recently, a sage green gp and usmc nav, both have the ETA F06.111 and came with this part, so the only issue I have ever had with Marathon has been fixed on the current watches.

FYI the battery retainment ring on the ETA F06.111 has longer prongs then the retainment ring traser uses on their modified ronda 715. What I mean by this is, normal ronda 515/715 take the 371 battery, but traser made slight adjustments so a 395 battery could be used...the thicker 395 battery closes the gap between the battery and caseback so the retainment ring only needs short prongs to make contact. If necessary, I could post a pic to show the difference; I had tried using a retainment ring from a traser on the Marathon, but the battery still kept coming loose.

My best guess is a new employee over in ETA's Switzerland factory was not installing the battery retainment pieces...other than that who knows.


----------



## mebiuspower

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



sub40 said:


> How's Marathon quality these days? I was poking around for a mid-size dive watch with a more quality build than the SKX.


I think for the price they're still pretty hard to beat. If you use a loupe and look at the detail on the dial and hands it's certainly very high quality.

I can't find this medium diver on their website or topspec website??


----------



## spydie fanatic

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

The official release date is April 28th for the medium diver watch, that is about the time you can expect marathon and most dealers to start displaying it.

The one or two sites were you could add it to your cart, no longer let you. Jump of the gun perhaps.


----------



## mdinana

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



spydie fanatic said:


> The official release date is April 28th for the medium diver watch, that is about the time you can expect marathon and most dealers to start displaying it.
> 
> The one or two sites were you could add it to your cart, no longer let you. Jump of the gun perhaps.


It's the 28th!

Argh! Where is it! Nothing on the Marathon site yet.


----------



## thisisallen

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



mdinana said:


> It's the 28th!
> 
> Argh! Where is it! Nothing on the Marathon site yet.


looks like u can buy it at this site: (wilson watch works)

Marathon Watch


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



thisisallen said:


> looks like u can buy it at this site: (wilson watch works)
> 
> Marathon Watch


-redacted-

It does appear that WWW lets you put the 36mm in the cart today.


----------



## mebiuspower

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

It's official:
Diver's Quartz Medium - Marathon Watch


----------



## Plissken

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

So it is definitely 36mm across the bezel. Nice to see some comparison shots. Two things I don't like about the design are that the arabic numerals are more squashed into the centre of the dial than on the standard TSAR which has a more pleasing look (maybe I'll get used to the Medium TSAR); and the crown kinda sticks out from the bezel whereas on the TSAR the crown starts flush with the bezel.


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



Plissken said:


> So it is definitely 36mm across the bezel. Nice to see some comparison shots. Two things I don't like about the design are that the arabic numerals are more squashed into the centre of the dial than on the standard TSAR which has a more pleasing look (maybe I'll get used to the Medium TSAR); and the crown kinda sticks out from the bezel whereas on the TSAR the crown starts flush with the bezel.


I'll post comparisons on my small wrist when the Medium comes in, alongside the TSAR and GSAR.


----------



## mdinana

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



Gryffindor said:


> I'll post comparisons on my small wrist when the Medium comes in, alongside the TSAR and GSAR.


Any updates? I'm kind of stuck between the two. Any idea on how it rides/looks/compares to a Navigator? The stats don't always equate to looks.


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

Shipping direct from Marathon has been...slow. It should arrive tomorrow via FedEx. Depending on when it arrives, pics to follow tomorrow, or the day after.


----------



## mdinana

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*



Gryffindor said:


> Shipping direct from Marathon has been...slow. It should arrive tomorrow via FedEx. Depending on when it arrives, pics to follow tomorrow, or the day after.


Great, thanks. If it's anything like CountyComm, I can understand the ship times (grrrrr)

can't wait; I've been torn on which size to get. The Navigator is just right on me; the Marathon Pilot is just a hair too big. Worried that a regular TSAR will be too.


----------



## scooby

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

What I'm concerned with is whether or not it's top heavy like the TSAR. I did not mind the diameter of the Tsar at all. I did mind the disproportionate height though. The long crown also dug into the wrist a little. The new one looks a little shorter which is good. I had 3 of them over the years. I kept hoping that I would change my mind, but I could never get over the height/feel. I absolutely love everything else about the Tsar though, so I'm hoping this one sits better on the wrist.


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

It came in tonight, but I'm starting my day super early tomorrow. I'll unbox and post pics here. I'll also include a height comparison as well.


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: Marathon 38mm Divers Quartz WW194027-Diver's Watch Quartz Medium -- $485 delivered*

I quickly unboxed this morning before the crazy got started with my day. This is really a mini TSAR. It's not much larger than the GPM, in fact. Pics still to come!


----------



## Piloto

*Nice!!!*



Gryffindor said:


> I quickly unboxed this morning before the crazy got started with my day. This is really a mini TSAR. It's not much larger than the GPM, in fact. Pics still to come!


You Sir, are amazing. Every time something cool comes out, you snag it. b-)

Let us know...

Dear Marathon, PLEASE release this as an automatic with the SS bracelet option, and I'll buy one. I absolutely LOVE my GSAR, but it is a hair on the large size. It is right on the line as something that is just too big "for me". I can barely pull it off.

Please tell me the giant watch craze is subsiding... PLEASE!!!


----------



## Vanluven

*Re: Nice!!!*

Waiting anxiously for the pics! I ordered the Medium this morning w/the bracelet from Wilson Watch Works. Called Marathon and they told me they only ship once a week on Thursdays and I had already missed that mornings shipment. I second the GSAR being a tad too big. Hoping this size works out and Marathon follows up w/an auto!


----------



## mebiuspower

*Re: Nice!!!*



Piloto said:


> Dear Marathon, PLEASE release this as an automatic with the SS bracelet option, and I'll buy one. I absolutely LOVE my GSAR, but it is a hair on the large size. It is right on the line as something that is just too big "for me". I can barely pull it off.
> 
> Please tell me the giant watch craze is subsiding... PLEASE!!!


I'm waiting for the same thing. I'm sure they're listening. 

Giant watch craze is subsiding... words were already going around in Baselworld this year.


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: Nice!!!*

Okie, moving sucks! Sorry for the delay, onward...with the pictures!

Here is the DQM on my 6.5" wrist. Not even close to overlapping.



This is a TSAR on the same wrist.


Here is a TSAR on the left, DQM on the right, lined up at the crowns. The DQM is pretty small in comparison.


Height comparison. Again, TSAR on the left, DQM on the right. The DQM is about half of the TSAR's bezel shorter.


DQM in the foreground, TSAR in the background, lined up at the crowns.


Here is the DQM sitting on top of a TSAR.



Here is the DQM on top of a TSAR, lined up at the left bezel edge. Notice that the DQM's case, including crown, does not surpass the width of the TSAR bezel alone.


Overall, the DQM is the same size as the GPM Limited Edition. A GSAR/TSAR dwarfs it. Woot!


----------



## Piloto

*Re: Nice!!!*

Nice!!!!


----------



## MADSAR

*Re: Nice!!!*

Thanks for posting the pics Gryffindor. Can you describe how the watch feels when worn? Is it balanced. Also are the dials easy to read. Thanks.


----------



## Gryffindor

*Re: Nice!!!*

It disappears on the wrist. It is truly light and not beefy. It feels like any of the Pil-Mil items in my collection in this size. Dial is easy to read. My only complaint is the font used for Marathon, as I prefer the font on the GSAR/TSAR/GPM.


----------



## sweepinghands

Thanks for all the pics. Wonder if they will release a mechanical version. 

sent from my tritium tube with tapatalk


----------



## MADSAR

Sweepinghands, I contacted Marathon and inquired if they are planning on a Automatic version of the watch. I'll post when I receive an answer. 
By the way Gryffindor, do you have any info on size comparison to a Seiko Diver's 007? I currently have a 007 and would like to know how it stacks up beside the Medium SAR Diver's. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Gryffindor

I do not have a 007 in my collection. Closest I have is a Spork. It will certainly be smaller than the 007 at 36mm, for sure. If you see anything in my signature you would like comparison shots for, let me know!


----------



## sweepinghands

MADSAR said:


> Sweepinghands, I contacted Marathon and inquired if they are planning on a Automatic version of the watch. I'll post when I receive an answer.
> By the way Gryffindor, do you have any info on size comparison to a Seiko Diver's 007? I currently have a 007 and would like to know how it stacks up beside the Medium SAR Diver's. Thanks for your input.


Thanks very much. That sounds great!

sent from my tritium tube with tapatalk


----------



## Piloto

MADSAR said:


> Sweepinghands, I contacted Marathon and inquired if they are planning on a Automatic version of the watch.


My wife is going to be really angry if Marathon does this... b-)


----------



## Seppia

Thanks a lot Gryffindor for the pics and the comparison. 
My wallet does not thank you though


----------



## Gryffindor

My wallet and your wallet are in the same boat!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

I am sorry evil tapatalk auto corrected your name for some reason, just edited previous post 
Now I will probably fund this smaller SAR by selling the "regular" tsar that I bought just a month ago, what a shame I did not see this topic earlier. 
I really love the looks of this watch but I find the 42mm version just a little too big for my 6.75 wrist. 
This 36mm version will probably be juuuuuuust a bit small, but from the pics it looks like it wears bigger, can you confirm?


----------



## mebiuspower

I don't think people should be fixated on "36mm"... it wears bigger than most watches of that size because of the relatively thick case/bezel.


----------



## Seppia

Just inquired with topspecus, but as of today they do not have in stock the 18mm spring bars. 
I'll just wait and buy all in one shot, since I "need" the additional bars to place it on a NATO


----------



## MADSAR

Hey there Gryfindor., can you please confirm if this is in fact a 36mm or 38mm? Also sorry lads., no response yet from Marathon., I'm waiting to see if they'll have an Auto version before I buy the Quartz model.


----------



## Gryffindor

Confirming 36mm.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## MADSAR

Thanks for confirming good sir!


----------



## Seppia

I love these watches but unfortunately I have to report bad customer service. 
I own a 42mm tsar, wanted to downsize and asked them basic questions about the new mid size diver. 
No response after a week. 
I understand they might have a different business model, but they should at least respond to customers. 
I'll just sell my tsar and buy nothing. 
It is sad, as I would love to buy a new mid size diver, bit it just seems they do not care at all


----------



## mdinana

Seppia said:


> I love these watches but unfortunately I have to report bad customer service.
> I own a 42mm tsar, wanted to downsize and asked them basic questions about the new mid size diver.
> No response after a week.
> I understand they might have a different business model, but they should at least respond to customers.
> I'll just sell my tsar and buy nothing.
> It is sad, as I would love to buy a new mid size diver, bit it just seems they do not care at all


That's odd. Both times I emailed Marathon, through their website, I had replies within 24 hours. Are you going through marathon, or a 3rd party vendor?


----------



## Seppia

I went through their site. 
It is strange indeed, I will try follow up and see what happens


----------



## mebiuspower

Seppia said:


> I love these watches but unfortunately I have to report bad customer service.
> I own a 42mm tsar, wanted to downsize and asked them basic questions about the new mid size diver.
> No response after a week.
> I understand they might have a different business model, but they should at least respond to customers.
> I'll just sell my tsar and buy nothing.
> It is sad, as I would love to buy a new mid size diver, bit it just seems they do not care at all


David is usually the one that responds to emails and AFAIK he was traveling last week. Did you try to call them? You'll probably get Jen on the line right away.


----------



## Seppia

He just responded this morning 
I will call him in an hour or so. 
Happy everything is going well, maybe they are less staffed than I realized and I was being unfair, but still, in 2014 it is fairly easy to have access to emails while on the road. 
Not a big deal though, if I manage to get the watch I wanted the rest is just details


----------



## Seppia

Oh and by the way, I was incorrect in my post. 
My original email was sent out on the 22nd, so it was not a week.


----------



## Seppia

Update: David was super kind and helpful, I feel bad for my "rant" post. 
Mid size diver is on its way here


----------



## mebiuspower

^Post pics when you get it! The hole-less rubber straps are pretty slick.


----------



## MADSAR

I'm really on the fence about getting this watch or not. What's holding me back is the 36 mm size of it. I'm partial to a 38-40 mm watch as I like that size better on my wrist. I recently purchased a maratac mid- pilot at 39 mm and really like the size. Can someone with the Marathon Mid diver compare it with their other watch and compare. Also I've seen Gryffindors comparison with the regular size CSAR.


----------



## Gryffindor

That is a comparison with a TSAR. I have a Mid Pilot arriving tomorrow, can compare with that soon. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## MADSAR

Gryffindor said:


> That is a comparison with a TSAR. I have a Mid Pilot arriving tomorrow, can compare with that soon.
> 
> Thanks, I look forward to your comparison to the Mid-Pilot.


----------



## Seppia

Mine should be arriving early next week. 
I will post pics compared to tsar and other known watches (nighthawk and Steinhart OVM)


----------



## MADSAR

Thank you Seppia, I look forward to it.


----------



## Seppia

Fedex says Tuesday, I will be out of town for work, will probably post the pics on Wednesday night (us east coast time)


----------



## Seppia

Ok so here we go!

Nighthawk, tsar, medium quartz diver, Alpinist 17










Compared with the Alpinist:










With the tsar:










With the nighthawk:










With the tsar again. I like the proportions of the dial much better in the medium personally










Height comparison










Medium on my 6.75 wrist:



















Alpinist



















Tsar



















Nighthawk:



















Bottom line:
Recently I have grown almost disgusted by very large watches. I have small wrists, and even if I never stood the sight of anything bigger than 42mm (I owned two Ecozilla and sold them after very few weeks), this tendency has gotten stronger and stronger lately. 
The moment I put the medium quartz diver on, I immediately felt "this looks like a kid's watch", but after five minutes it seemed very well proportioned. 
While probably (for my taste) the perfect size for this watch would have been 38mm, today I would definitely take a bit smaller vs a bit larger.

I am now leaving the US on a trip back home (Italy) but as soon as I am back I will be putting my tsar on the market. 
Ciao


----------



## MADSAR

Seppia, "Grazie" for taking the time to post pictures for comparison. Now I'm more convinced that I'll be picking up a GSAR or TSAR instead of the mid-Diver. I'm sure the mid is a great watch, but I'm partial to the 39mm-40mm range dials. 
Now it's time to decide whether to get the GSAR or TSAR. Nice collection by the way. Thanks again for the pictures. Safe Travels.


----------



## Seppia

MADSAR said:


> Now it's time to decide whether to get the GSAR or TSAR. Nice collection by the way. Thanks again for the pictures. Safe Travels.


You are welcome!
Personally, I think for a "tool" like this, the quartz movement fits better the "spirit" of the watch. 
That's why I went with the tsar. 
Oh, by the way, I will be keeping the tsar, I just like them both too much to sell one and luckily I have no new "prey" on my radar so I don't need the funds.


----------



## Plissken

MADSAR said:


> Hey there Gryfindor., can you please confirm if this is in fact a 36mm or 38mm? Also sorry lads., no response yet from Marathon., I'm waiting to see if they'll have an Auto version before I buy the Quartz model.


It was confirmed earlier in the thread, I know it's a little long...


----------



## mdinana

Seppia said:


> You are welcome!
> Personally, I think for a "tool" like this, the quartz movement fits better the "spirit" of the watch.
> That's why I went with the tsar.
> Oh, by the way, I will be keeping the tsar, I just like them both too much to sell one and luckily I have no new "prey" on my radar so I don't need the funds.


I agree on the quartz being in the spirit of things. I've been in a toss up between the GSAR, TSAR, and the mini ... finally decided "Hey, I have all these auto's that I don't wear" so I bailed on the GSAR. Seeing the size of the mini, I went with the regular TSAR. It's been my beater for the last 2 weeks since it came in - love this thing. Glad I didn't try the mini-TSAR first. For proportions, the TSAR is nearly identical in size to the Seiko divers.


----------



## Mudman001

I have a JSAR a TSAR and the Divers quartz medium and have to say on my 7 inch wrist I absolutely love the Divers quartz medium. It feels extremely solid. More solid than my TSAR.








The bezel turns with more solid feeling clicks.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

The medium looks much better on you. Thanks for the side-by-side shots. I'd never noticed before, but they didn't change anything on the dial from the full-size except make the Marathon font smaller (maybe the 24-hour numerals too). The H3 and radiation symbols are in the same place, the numerals and indices are the same size just moved in. 
The date window cuts off two minute indices, but that's the only compromise.


----------



## imagwai

More pics for you...


----------



## watchies

Is it possible to get everyone to post some new pictures of their DQM? 

Also some more detailed measurements like case diamter since I see 36mm but I believe that is the dial size not case size this watch doesn't look tiny in pics , still a decent size

On the fence of buying one and not sure if the tsar sterile or DQM will be better on my 7.2" wrist . Would be buying it on rubber and the fde /tan NATO strap


----------



## Seppia

Here it is on my 6.5 wrist. 
The watch is actually 36mm from 10 to 4, it's not just the dial. 
To me, it wears perfect (its bulkyness makes it look bigger, like 38mm) but keep in mind I like small watches. 
I had a tsar and sold it after I got this one


----------



## Seppia

Here's a Tuna, a sna411, a MM300 and a sawtooth on my wrist for your reference


----------



## watchies

Thanks a lot for these photos! The watch looks amazing on your wrist, I'm just a bit worried. My Hamilton khaki pilot 46mm looks good on my wrist, and my Hamilton x wind looks good too with its bulky ness at 45mm...I can't imagine what the 36mm marathon would look like on my 7.2" weiwrist

I contacted David at marathon and will be meeting him next week to see in person, can't wait! I tried a tsar before but it was a long time ago, and it felt very tall












Seppia said:


> Here's a Tuna, a sna411, a MM300 and a sawtooth on my wrist for your reference


----------



## BigBluefish

The Marathon looks great on that orange nato.


----------



## MADSAR

Hi there Sepphia, glad your enjoying your Mid TSAR, looks really nice on you. Are you planning on getting a Stainless Steel Bracelet for it? Anyway, by chance do you have a Maratac Mid-pilot that you can compare it with? Thanks.


----------



## Seppia

I would love to get the metal bracelet, but not till it stays more expensive than the tsar one. 
It's just illogical, especially since the JSAR bracelets are more expensive. 
Tsar bracelet goes for $157,
Mid diver $180? Wtf?
Should be around $140, or $157 at most. 
I am sorry I don't have a Maratac mid pilot


----------



## DrGonzo

Twelve pages and no lume shot!?! Can't find one on Marathon's site either.:-(


----------



## tallguy

DrGonzo said:


> Twelve pages and no lume shot!?! Can't find one on Marathon's site either.:-(


It's trit tubes dude, everyone knows what they look like, lol


----------



## cofade2black

I got the medium tsar about 3 days ago and I thought was small at first, but after a day of use I fell in love with this watch. I ordered it with the stainless steel bracelet. If you guys are thinking of getting one I would recommend getting the bracelet. I owned a gsar before and always banged it into something. This watch is perfect wieght and size, feels very comfortable on the wrist. This watch is as robust as any of the sars made. Later if you guys want I can post pics on my big wrist. One thing I will say, I like the rubber strap on the gsar better, but I have the stainless steel one so doesn't matter anyways


----------



## Piloto

Seppia said:


> I would love to get the metal bracelet, but not till it stays more expensive than the tsar one. It's just illogical, especially since the JSAR bracelets are more expensive. Tsar bracelet goes for $157,Mid diver $180? Wtf?Should be around $140, or $157 at most.


I wouldn't hold my breath. IMHO, it's an issue of less production numbers, not size.

Just get the SS and be done with it. You know you want it. WE want you to have it too. b-)

Regardless of size, the bracelet is a must for these watches. You will have to take yours diving... My GSAR says hello.


----------



## MADSAR

Hi there cofade2black, watch looks nice on you. May I ask, where did you get the bracelet installed? Also what's your wrist size? I just wanted a size comparison. Cheers!


----------



## cofade2black

MADSAR said:


> Hi there cofade2black, watch looks nice on you. May I ask, where did you get the bracelet installed? Also what's your wrist size? I just wanted a size comparison. Cheers!


I am a little over 8 inches, I installed the bracelet myself. I have the tools needed. I did not have to take off links. I can tell you that the watch fits perfect. I like the dimensions of the watch, I don't worry about hitting things like I did with the gsar. This watch replaced my Damasko dc67 an I will tell you I like this watch more. In my opinion better quality. This watch is built like a tank. In my opinion you are getting a lot for your money. 
Hope this helps
Chris

631E3757-3EA1-4602-AA68-0CA59F6971DF_zpsgvf1mecx.jpg Photo by cofade2black | Photobucket


----------



## cofade2black

Here is a new photo


----------



## tallguy

I'm not at all a fan of the "big watch" craze, but I think 39-40 is about as small as a dive-style watch should get. No offense Cofade, but that thing looks tiny on your wrist.....I wear a GSAR daily 24/7 on my <7" wrist...

I think it's funny that TopSpec refers to the new one as the "medium" when there are TWO larger sizes....


----------



## cofade2black

No offense taken tall guy, I will admit I was questioning making this perchase and don't get me wrong I loved my gsar. It took a couple of days to get used to the smaller profile. I personally don't dive, but at my boring job I have to fit my hands into small places. I guess personal preference is involved here but one thing is for sure no one should mock until they try it. This comment is not to offend anyone, just helping those making a decision. I am not sure but I think these are limited, and expecting in the future will be a collectors item. I will in the future perchase a gsar so I have selection for occasions. Marathon makes a awesome product and in the future would like to see a mechanical version.


----------



## tallguy

cofade2black said:


> No offense taken tall guy, I will admit I was questioning making this perchase and don't get me wrong I loved my gsar. It took a couple of days to get used to the smaller profile. I personally don't dive, but at my boring job I have to fit my hands into small places. I guess personal preference is involved here but one thing is for sure no one should mock until they try it. This comment is not to offend anyone, just helping those making a decision. I am not sure but I think these are limited, and expecting in the future will be a collectors item. I will in the future perchase a gsar so I have selection for occasions. Marathon makes a awesome product and in the future would like to see a mechanical version.


We can never complain about having choices, especially when the trend has everything going in the OPPOSITE direction....glad to see SOMETHING being offered in a smaller size....


----------



## MADSAR

Well, I finally made a decision to buy the Medium Diver with the Stainless Bracelet from TopSpecUS during their Veteran's Day Sale. I'm really excited about receiving it. I'll post pictures when I do.


----------



## Seppia

Guys quick question: what is the best way to punch a hole in the rubber strap? I am afraid that doing it with a nail will then open an uneven hole that could deform with time. 
Thanks!


----------



## Shagrath

Seppia said:


> Guys quick question: what is the best way to punch a hole in the rubber strap? I am afraid that doing it with a nail will then open an uneven hole that could deform with time.
> Thanks!


Don't take this as real advice, because I haven't tried it, but what if you heat up a nail real hot and then punch the nail through? I think it would melt the rubber and make a nice uniform hole that won't tear. Hopefully someone else can chime in, maybe someone will try this idea out and let you know if it works?


----------



## Dennis Smith

I have a hole punch like the one pictured below. It has several different sizes to choose from (They can be rotated into position). I bought it at the local hardware store, and have used it on leather and rubber.


----------



## bdcoffey

I know this is an older thread, but did you end up buying your watch from TopSpec? I am interested in ordering the same watch and am thinking about TopSpecUS also.
-Brian


----------



## Seppia

I have ordered two watches and a pair of straps from them and they are great


----------



## bdcoffey

Seppia said:


> I have ordered two watches and a pair of straps from them and they are great


Awesome Seppia! I just ordered one from them this morning. They seem top notch for communications and speed of processing/shipping. I am really excited to have found this model of watch as well as TopSpecUS as they had a great price on this watch.
-Brian


----------



## Dive watch lover

bdcoffey said:


> Awesome Seppia! I just ordered one from them this morning. They seem top notch for communications and speed of processing/shipping. I am really excited to have found this model of watch as well as TopSpecUS as they had a great price on this watch.
> -Brian


I don't want to bum you out, but Wilsonwatchworks has them for $25 less. in fact, all their Marathon prices are less than Topspec. Maybe you had a coupon....?


----------



## T. Wong

I bought mine from Topspec. The medium Tsar is 36mm wide. At first I felt it was a bit small but then after wearing it, I really liked the size. I had Greg Spitz make me a Bund for it...I also had him make a 20mm strap to match so I could wear some of my 20mm divers on the Bund

Tsarmidi GTR by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## airrun

I know this thread is old but you guys have helped me greatly. I think having WUS to research is the greatest thing since I can't try on all these watches locally. 

I'd like to get the 36mm size for my 7'' wrist which seems like it should work fine. Only problem is I can't find the medium anywhere in stock right now. 

I did order a Squale Blueray 1545 MK2 from Gnomon so I guess that can tied over my watch itch in the mean time. My wallet is hurting from seeing all these great watches.


----------



## peewee102

Chrono World has them listed in stock for $448.00


airrun said:


> I know this thread is old but you guys have helped me greatly. I think having WUS to research is the greatest thing since I can't try on all these watches locally.
> 
> I'd like to get the 36mm size for my 7'' wrist which seems like it should work fine. Only problem is I can't find the medium anywhere in stock right now.
> 
> I did order a Squale Blueray 1545 MK2 from Gnomon so I guess that can tied over my watch itch in the mean time. My wallet is hurting from seeing all these great watches.


----------



## imagwai

airrun said:


> I know this thread is old but you guys have helped me greatly. I think having WUS to research is the greatest thing since I can't try on all these watches locally.
> 
> I'd like to get the 36mm size for my 7'' wrist which seems like it should work fine. Only problem is I can't find the medium anywhere in stock right now.
> 
> I did order a Squale Blueray 1545 MK2 from Gnomon so I guess that can tied over my watch itch in the mean time. My wallet is hurting from seeing all these great watches.


Page and Cooper says order now for September delivery, indicating they're out of stock but expect more soon. Heinnie Haynes also carry this model but seems like they're out too at present!


----------



## airrun

Thank you guys for posting some other sites to purchase. I think I'm going to wait a bit to see if Long Island gets a new stock in soon. I live in US, and it would be much easier for me to return and deal with shipping. Long Island is really nice to deal with too. If nothing soon, I may go ahead and get it at another site.


----------



## airrun

Long Island looks to have stock of the medium TSAR at this moment and just placed my order! Next step is the bracelet. |>


----------



## Gryffindor

Wilson Watch Works appears to have the bracelet in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airrun

Thanks Gryffindor for that info. Unfortunately, I'd like to get the sterile 18mm without the great seal. They don't seem to have the sterile in stock for 18mm.


----------



## Gryffindor

You could get the Sterile from Marathon directly, for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnsanjeewa

Finally acquire the medium TSAR choosing above Seiko Monster or new SRPA21. Feeling a bit small on my 7" wrist but bracelet added some wrist presence which gave nice look and feel. The rubber strap with pattern inside is indeed a fine make with undrilled holes.The main reasons to go with Marathon medium TSAR were swiss made, Sapphire crystal, 316L steel and the Tritium tubes.If had the "US Government" on this version could have been more sweeter.


----------



## spydie fanatic

Hey! Been away for awhile. Glad to see a thread I started is on page 8!!!


----------



## bigshowrenfro

Had a TSAR and thought it was an excellent watch but found it was a bit Small for my large wrist. I like the idea of using a bund strap. It make it a bit larger to wear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge

airrun said:


> I know this thread is old but you guys have helped me greatly. I think having WUS to research is the greatest thing since I can't try on all these watches locally.
> 
> I'd like to get the 36mm size for my 7'' wrist which seems like it should work fine. Only problem is I can't find the medium anywhere in stock right now.
> 
> I did order a Squale Blueray 1545 MK2 from Gnomon so I guess that can tied over my watch itch in the mean time. My wallet is hurting from seeing all these great watches.


To echo this - had fun reading through this thread from initial announcement to now and seeing people's reactions. And it helped me decide to pull the trigger on one! Even flipped my skx013 to fund it. If anyone out there has questions feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## imagwai

Griff_Doge said:


> To echo this - had fun reading through this thread from initial announcement to now and seeing people's reactions. And it helped me decide to pull the trigger on one! Even flipped my skx013 to fund it. If anyone out there has questions feel free to shoot me a PM.


Congrats. Still got mine, in fact I've just bought the bracelet to go with it. Very well made but an absolute nightmare to resize! Managed it in the end, though.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

All of the Marathon bracelets are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

Gryffindor said:


> All of the Marathon bracelets are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, awesome weight and quality. But the threadlocked double screws to resize means it's easy to strip threads or break the screws. I had to boil it up in a saucepan before attempting, as well as order a second screwdriver of the correct size!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor

Yikes! I've not had any trouble with mine yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge

imagwai said:


> Yes, awesome weight and quality. But the threadlocked double screws to resize means it's easy to strip threads or break the screws. I had to boil it up in a saucepan before attempting, as well as order a second screwdriver of the correct size!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Did you let it cool before handling?


----------



## imagwai

Griff_Doge said:


> Did you let it cool before handling?


I didn't burn myself if that's what you mean . But yes, boiled in water on the stove, then cooled with cold water before handling.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge

imagwai said:


> I didn't burn myself if that's what you mean . But yes, boiled in water on the stove, then cooled with cold water before handling.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Got it, good to know 

I'm reminded of the time I resized my strapcode bracelet using a hair dryer and did not let it cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Bought the midsized Tsar but felt it a tad small even for my 6.5 wrist. It actually is a nice size. But, I wanted to experiment and ordered a nice bund strap with 2 strap sizes 18mm and a 20mm incase I wanted to try other watches on the Bund. 
inside by orchid by blingmeister, on Flickr

Greg Spitz made the staps. His work is excellent.


----------

